#ubuntu-java 2005-11-21
<jbailey> doko: Apparnetly Michael Koch finally got through NM last night!
<doko> heh, nice
<doko> jbailey: btw, lib32asound2 should be in the archive soon, it's enough to build libgcj7, don't know if you need the plugins as well
<jbailey> Oh, yay!
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-22
<jmibanez> hullo hullo
<jmibanez> umm... among the *few* people here, does anyone have kaffe and tomcat running?
* CuriousCat slowly backs away
* jmibanez shrugs
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-27
<bballizlife> hello
<bballizlife> I've installed eclipse (3.1.1-1ubuntu3) under breezy and i have an error with "Help -> Help Contents"
<bballizlife> "The file /usr/share/eclipse/debian/help.html cannot be found. Please check the location and try later."
<doko> bballizlife: known, help doesn't work yet. will be fixed for the dapper release
<bballizlife> nothing could be done for breezy so ?
<doko> no, the tomcat5 package was not ready at that time
<bballizlife> ok
<bballizlife> and i have both directories "/usr/lib/eclipse/" and "/usr/local/lib/eclipse". Is it a normal setting ?
<doko> yes
<bballizlife> ok
<bballizlife> so i'll wait drapper
<bballizlife> i'll keep my Jedit editor for know. I'll try phpeclipse later. thx !
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-20
<jean> Hi all
<UnFeelingSword> ciao a tutti
<UnFeelingSword> qualcuno di voi ha installato phpeclipse?
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-23
<Chemist> hi guys
<Chemist> i'm trying to install sun-java5-bin
<Chemist> through the terminal console
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-24
<shredder> That should be no problem should it? I'm running the jdk package with no problems.
<shredder> ah he quit, sorry too fast.
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-25
<porcho> hi...I have some doubts about java-gnome...can u help me?
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-26
* mode/#ubuntu-java [-s]  by ChanServ
<ubunjusty> hello?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<NachXs> Hola
<NachXs> NickSern NachXs
<NachXs> NickServ NachXs
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-19
<doko> man-di: we need to figure out how to build maven2 on the buildds (manually breaking up some dependencies)
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-20
<Armahg> hi ... i'm a relatively young java developer looking for some open source project(s) to work on this holiday season
<Armahg> does anyone have any suggestions to where I can look? I'd like to code mainly in Java
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-20
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 15 minutes
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-17
<dignan> Hey, I have a JNI package that is not compiling correctly anymore under Karmic, what's the best way to get the C files to find the jni.h file?
<dignan> I should add that the issue is when I'm trying to build it in pbuilder
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-18
<abhishek> i am not able to run java progarms in eclipse enviornment ... some packages are missing
<abhishek> can  any one help
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-19
<cyberhacker> hola
<cyberhacker> disculpen acupo ayuda en java
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-22
<siropio> hi
<siropio> could you tell me good book for beginners about SWING?
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-22
<moes> Installed jre1.6.0_22 to ubuntu 10.04 ...When opening games.yahoo dominoes I do not get the tables popup...all other games working???
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-27
<khalil> salut tout le monde
<khalil> :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-28
<AnAnt> Hello, please look at LP #491784 , someone said that there might be a patch upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 491784 in libbasicplayer-java (Ubuntu) "Sound does not work with openjdk (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491784
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-21
<Guest7249> hi there
<Guest7249> how can I get the corresponding string name of country and city given latitude and longitude as it's input in java? thanks
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-22
<Guest68715> hi
<Guest68715> anyone there
<ddd> hello,someone know the www directory in jboss?
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-23
<myusuf3> hi
<myusuf3> error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<myusuf3> i am getting that error ^
<myusuf3> the file does exsist
<myusuf3> any ideas?
<evaluationLazy77> hellp
<evaluationLazy77> hello
<evaluationLazy77> but i need help too :)
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-27
<canterer> yp@yp:~/c_language$ java hello
<canterer> 错误: 找不到或无法加载主类 hello
<canterer> is everyone speaking in chinese?
#ubuntu-java 2013-11-18
<Brun0L3z> Hello people. So I am new to Java and I have this rather weird question: If I build an app with Java, compile it to run on android, will this run on an android device with no Java like the Techno d3?
<Brun0L3z> here it says there is Java: http://www.91mobiles.com/tecno-d3-price-in-india
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-17
<tdaitx> doko, ops, ended calling you at #debian-java instead of here... anyway, I have prepared new Xenial packages for OpenJDK 6 and 7
<tdaitx> https://launchpad.net/~tdaitx/+archive/ubuntu/openjdk/+packages
<tdaitx> doko, please review them and let me know what you found
<tdaitx> doko, also let me know when you upload them, I need to provide a wily backport for the security team
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-19
<tdaitx> doko, hi! so, openjdk 6b37 source is available on debian, are you planning to sync that to ubuntu any time soon? my interest in this is to decide whether I upload a new package for the security team or just wait for a Xenial one and backport it
<doko> tdaitx, now done, and filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/1518073
<doko> hmm, tdaitx, did you check that the generated control file is the same?
<tdaitx> doko, only on openjdk 7 it was the same, for openjdk 6 there were a few differences
<tdaitx> doko, I mean, between wily and xenial
<doko> ?
<tdaitx> doko, on openjdk7 the d/control file was the same for xenial and wily IIRC
<tdaitx> as for openjdk 6 it was slight different between wily and xenial
<tdaitx> (on openjdk 6 dependencies were declared as '>=' on wily and '=' on xenial)
<tdaitx> doko, does that answer your questions or did I get your question wrong?
<doko> tdaitx, right, so we probably have to unify this, or regenerate the control file before upload
<tdaitx> doko, the d/control for the openjdk6 package I pointed you to was for Xenial, did you regenerate it for unstable before the upload?
<doko> yes
<doko> I'll have a look what we can unify. we can discard the >=/= diffs because we don't need to support lucid anymore
<tdaitx> doko, oh, that was from lucid
<tdaitx> I didn't know
<tdaitx> doko, is it ok to remove those older versions as well? should we do it for this update?
<doko> no, has time
